# Recommend services



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

If this is gets traction....lol. 



MegaMadx said:


> my crying on past posts.


This happens on most posts here. 



MegaMadx said:


> Service advisor told me nah do not worry about coolant now


The service advisor is wrong. Your car was made in 2016, therefore it has been about 6 years with the same coolant. It needs to be changed, only use Dexcool. Without good coolant the cooling system WILL self destruct, as seen on this forum everyday. Change it every 5 years, no matter what any "advisor" says. They did fix that piston, so maybe it was changed already. The problem is you can't assume, you need to not only keep track of exactly what was done, but also keep the service people honest.



MegaMadx said:


> he said tires are still fine


This I agree with, they are evenly worn and that is a really good sign many things are in good shape. 


MegaMadx said:


> date code tires were made in 2016


Just like the rest of your car.



MegaMadx said:


> Chevy recently started recommending injector service for every 15k for carbon build


Injector service? or intake manifold/intake valve service? Regardless, it is "service" like this that could be good. Or it could be them doing literally nothing and charging you $300. Regardless, every 15K is totally not needed. Here is what you need to do.
1) Use top tier gas. If the gas station doesn't have the "top tier" labeling, you shouldn't buy the gas. 
2) Use only Dexos 1 Gen 2 rated oil. In many ways good oil will keep your engine healthier, including keeping LSPI in check. LSPI is likely what cracked your piston. Even if you take your car to a dealership, you NEED to verify they use Dexos1 gen 2 oil.
3) Use a fuel injector cleaner with PEA in it about twice a year, I like Techron.



MegaMadx said:


> other people have said can never change fluids to early


In my experience, the factory fill of EVERY fluid in my Cruze was of marginal quality.
The faster you can get all the original fluids out of your car the better off it will be.
Do not hesitate to change the brake fluid, transmission fluid, and coolant. Also, change your engine oil and filter every 5K miles not the 7.5K miles the OLM will tell you.



MegaMadx said:


> Nah for brake fluid now if the brakes are still fine do not mess with the fluid now save it for when you need a brake job


Almost every shop goes by a de facto standard of 3-5 mm of brake pad material before they touch them. The key word is touch, you see no shop ( none, zero) will actually "check" your brakes for free. Because once they dig they are liable. In the old days, brake pads only lasted 30-50K miles. And that corresponded to a good time to change the brake fluid too. That said, most Cruze owner will get 100K or more out of a front set of pads, and about twice that from the rears. Change the brake fluid every 5 years just like the coolant. If you DIY, it will cost you a whole unreasonably large dollar amount of about $8 !

Dealerships can be a good place to go for maintenance and repairs done. But you have to realize they have a HUGE amount of overhead cost and they are experts a pushing the easy money jobs.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank You Johnny B for taking the time to reply back to me in on my questions and the added recommendations I will get the fluids changed out soon.


----------

